# R22 30skip problem



## yeto (Dec 10, 2005)

I have tried to enable the 30skip feature on a R22 but cannot get it to work. What am I doing wrong? 

These are the steps I am using:

menu > keyword search > 30skip > menu

Any help will be greatly appreciated,
Yeto


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just checked it on my R22-200 and it works properly. Here is the key sequence I used:
menu > search > keyword > 30skip > continue > all > done > exit


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I just checked it on my R22-200 and it works properly. Here is the key sequence I used:
> menu > search > keyword > 30skip > continue > all > done > exit
> 
> I don't recall if I ever put the *DELETED* keyword search in or not. You might need to do that one also (not sure).


I've set up the 30 second skip many times without doing *DELETED*.

* Edited to delete CE info.


----------



## yeto (Dec 10, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I've set up the 30 second skip many times without doing iamanedgecutter.


I just tried again to set it up again but when I hit the >> fastforward button the dvr just goes into 1x ff. Do you press the >>ff button or is there some other button I should press for the 30 sec skip?

Thanks for trying to help,
Yeto


----------



## tametomo (Jul 7, 2007)

Greetings yeto. 
You don't hit the >> fastforward button. Its the ->| button.

I'm editing this to include that this is the button for my HR22. It might not be the same as your R22. I'm not familiar with yours.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tametomo said:


> Greetings yeto.
> You don't hit the >> fastforward button. Its the ->| button.
> 
> I'm editing this to include that this is the button for my HR22. It might not be the same as your R22. I'm not familiar with yours.


It's the same button and it works great on my R22. It was the first thing I did after I got mine.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

yeto said:


> I just tried again to set it up again but when I hit the >> fastforward button the dvr just goes into 1x ff. Do you press the >>ff button or is there some other button I should press for the 30 sec skip?
> 
> Thanks for trying to help,
> Yeto


Hit the button right above the one you're hitting.....LOL.....">|"


----------



## yeto (Dec 10, 2005)

A big thanks to everyone. 

It was working all the time--I was using the wrong skip button.

Sorry for all the posts and confusion.

Thanks again,
Yeto


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> Naughty naughty giving out CE info in the regular forums...


Edited. Thanks for the catch. Now you need to edit also, as does tigersfanjj


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Edited. Thanks for the catch. Now you need to edit also, as does tigersfanjj


As does Yeto, as he quoted my post that was quoting yours. :lol:

I got mine edited.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Edited. Thanks for the catch. Now you need to edit also, as does tigersfanjj


Even easier....it's GONE!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> As does Yeto, as he quoted my post that was quoting yours. :lol:
> 
> I got mine edited.


Isn't this great? Now, on what other messaging system do the users perform SELF-MODERATION?


----------



## drf23 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does it work on the R16-500?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

drf23 said:


> Does it work on the R16-500?


30SKIP? No. not on the R15 or R16.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Will it work on R22-100?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, I think it will work on the R22.


----------



## bmhanson (Nov 17, 2008)

joedoe said:


> Will it work on R22-100?


Yes it does. I just did it as a matter of fact. :-D


----------

